# Best Retriever- Vote now!!



## peaker power (Oct 30, 2004)

north-bound said:


> But they are made in the USA. So everything is ok... I mean if it works with automobiles then why not dogs? lol


there not owned by goverments.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Chessies are mean and agressive. Not the type of dog to be trusted around small children. Thats why everyone is picking labs..

:evilsmile


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure if you took a pole cripple waterfowl will pick labs for the same reasons. labs go after cripples just like opening weekend hunters on the bay. Now a chessie on the other hand thats a whole nother story.


----------

